# -ť, -tě - zdůrazňující částice



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, dnes už zastaralé částice, ale nikdy jsem nenašel, k jakým slovům se připojovaly. Našel jsem jenom slova jáť a vímť. Kdybych si chtěl zahrát, zažertovat s těmito částicemi, k jakým slovům bych je mohl připojit? Tyť o tom nic nevíš.   Šlo by takto vytvořit archaizmus a komično?  Děkujiť.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Lidé by jen kroutili hlavou, tot' vše.


----------



## Encolpius

Ano, opravil jsem ten příklad, abych neodváděl pozornost od hlavní otázky.....
Mezitím jsem se podíval do Kralické bible, tam je těch ť habaděj....tiť, onať (tyť jsem nenašel)...takže pořád nerozumím, ke kterým slovům je lze připojit --- toť otázka má...


----------



## francisgranada

Nie všetky sú archaické, napr. _dyť _(asi z _kdy+ť_) sa používa.


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> Nie všetky sú archaické, napr. _dyť _(asi z _kdy+ť_) sa používa.



Jasňačka.... 
Také občas vidím: nechť, bodejť....ale mně jde o princip tvoření.... 
A teď mě napadá, že synonymem té částice bude -ž.....
[existuje něco podobného ve slovenštině?]


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... ale mně jde o princip tvoření....


Vímť, ale neznám odpověď. To _vímť _ma ale prekvapuje, nevedel som, že aj k slovesám sa dá (dalo) pripojiť.


----------



## Encolpius

Mě to také dost překvapilo....podívej se do Kralické bible....proto mě zajímá, jestli jsou nějaká pravidla tvoření, jako např.: částice -li 
Doufám/Pevně věřímť, že pan bibax a pan Bohemos se vyznají ve staré češtině....


----------



## francisgranada

Mňa by zaujímal aj pôvod/etymológia toho -ť. 

V slovenčine mi napadá len _toť _(čechizmus ?). Ale existuje _-že_, napr. _lenže, čože, kdeže, ktorýže, dajže, poďže_ ... Okrem niektorých bežne používaných, tiež majú archaický (prípadne nárečový) nádych.

Ovšem, keď teraz o tom rozmýšľam, to -_že_ sa nezhoduje celkom s českým _-ž_. Tudí*ž*, aj v češtine máme -_že_,  napr. _který*že*_, čo je opytovacie zámeno, kde*ž*to _který*ž* _je skôr vzťažné zámeno.


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> Mňa by zaujímal aj pôvod/etymológia toho -ť.
> 
> V slovenčine mi napadá len _toť _(čechizmus ?). Ale existuje _-že_, napr. _lenže, čože, kdeže, ktorýže, dajže, poďže_ ... Okrem niektorých bežne používaných, tiež majú archaický (prípadne nárečový) nádych.



Mne to také zajímalo, hned jsem se na to podíval, slovník říká: z 3. pádu zájmena ty, tzv. dativ sdílnosti. Vyskytují se např: "Šimone, mámť něco povědíti" -- zde se mně jeví to -ť jako ti -- mám ti ----


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ...  slovník říká: z 3. pádu zájmena ty, tzv. dativ sdílnosti. Vyskytují se např: "Šimone, mámť něco povědíti" -- zde se mně jeví to -ť jako ti -- mám ti ----


Na to som myslel aj ja, len mi to nejak nesedí s jeho hojným výskytom v Kralickej biblii. Toti*ž* ten datív sdílnosti má evidentne "hovorový" nádych, tak*že* by som ho neočakával v textoch toho typu. (Možno v minulosti nebol tak chápaný).


----------



## intwist

V Kralickej biblii býva pomocou _-ť_ prekladané napríklad grécke _de_ s významom "a, veru, ale": _porodíť pak syna_; _vydáť pak bratr bratra..._
Niekde sa zdá, že len zdôrazňuje český ekvivalent gréckeho slova, pravdepodobne podľa pocitu prekladateľa: _tamť_ "tamže, a tam"; _a tehdyť se budou postiti_ "a právě tehdy..."; _mnozíť mi dějí_ "a mnozí mi dějí".
_Dánoť bude zajisté vám_ - zrejme len podporuje slovo _zajisté_ ako spôsob vyjadrenia gréckeho _gar_ "pretože". 
_Nepotřebujíť zdraví lékaře, ale nemocní._ - tu _-ť_ podľa všetkého pridal prekladateľ (Věru nepotřebují... Ale nepotřebují...). 
Iné príklady: _tenť_ prekladá grécke _houtos_ "a ten, ten sám", _onť_ grécke _autos_ "on sám" (v danom kontexte), _žeť_ grécke _hoti_ "že" (pravdepodobne bez zvláštnej dôraznosti) a pod.
Ako vidno, _-ť_ možno pridať k viacerým slovným druhom a jeho význam môže byť "a", "veru", "práve", "sám" atď. Stačí novodobé slovíčko nahradiť archaickým _-ť_.  Príklady:
Kdyby bylo nepršelo, bylť bych šel do IMAXu (to víš, že bych byl šel).
Stalo se to v osmýť den po objevu studené fúze (tehdy, ne jindy).
V cirkevnej slovančine sú doložené zlučovacie spojky _ti, tě, ta, to._ V štandardnej slovenčine sa dochovalo _to_: _Bola nepokojná - to sa vrtela na stoličke, to sa prechádzala, to sa z okna vykláňala._ Vo východných nárečiach beží notorické _ta_. Po _ti, tě_ očividne nezostal ani tieň.
Čo sa českého _-ť_ týka, nechcem ako zdroj celkom vylúčiť datív slova _ty_, prinajmenšom v niektorých prípadoch. Pokiaľ viem, podobne vznikla koncovka 2. osoby singuláru nemeckých slovies (-st) a hádam i slovenské nárečové _no vidišt_ = _no vidíš, ty_ (ak nie z _no vidíš to_). Spravidla však _-ť_ pochádza z _ti_ "a", "potom, nato", "a tak", čo bude príbuzné významovo blízkemu litovskému nárečovému _tei_, lotyšskému _tei_, gótskemu _thei_, gréckemu _tei_...


----------



## Encolpius

intwist said:


> ...  Ako vidno, _-ť_ možno pridať k viacerým slovným druhom a jeho význam môže byť "a", "veru", "práve", "sám" atď. Stačí novodobé slovíčko nahradiť archaickým _-ť_.  Príklady: Kdyby bylo nepršelo, bylť bych šel do IMAXu (to víš, že bych byl šel).
> Stalo se to v osmýť den po objevu studené fúze (tehdy, ne jindy)...



Děkuji za zajímavý komentář....lze přidat k vícera slovním druhům...to ano, ale otázkou zůstává ke kterým, jestli to třeba cítí rodilí mluvčí....nezbývá mi nic jiného, než přečíst celou Bibli a vypsat si konkrétní příklady a udělat si z toho nějaké resumé...


----------



## Tchesko

Encolpius said:


> Otázkou zůstává ke kterým, jestli to třeba cítí rodilí mluvčí....


Bohužel, nic takového nás ve škole neučili. Chtělo by to odborníka na starou češtinu.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Encolpius said:


> Mne to také zajímalo, hned jsem se na to podíval, slovník říká: z 3. pádu zájmena ty, tzv. dativ sdílnosti. Vyskytují se např: "Šimone, mámť něco povědíti" -- zde se mně jeví to -ť jako ti -- mám ti ----



W języku polskim funkcjonuje słowo „toć” (to+ć) w znaczeniu „to że to jest”. Wydaje mi się, źe „ć/t’” to skrót od „jeść” („jest” w dzisiejszej polszczyźnie). 

Końcówki czasownika „być” można przyczepiać w języku polskim do różnych słów, na przykład:
Ja zjadłe*m* (Ja jse*m* snědl) = ja że-*m* zjadł, 
Ty zjadłeś= Ty że-ś zjadł. 
Ja by-*m* chciał.
Nigdy-*m* tego nie widział. 

Jest też inna możliwość. «ć» może być resztką słowa «ci» (=tobie), užywanego jako wzmocnienie. „Jestem ci (Jam-ci) krakowiak”.

(Mam nadzieję, że rozumiecie polski. Głupio między Słowianami pisać po angielsku. Ja po czesku ani słowacku nie umiem pisać, ale oba języki dość dobrze rozumiem.)


----------



## risa2000

Mám dojem (moje polština je nulová), že jev, který popisuje Ben Jamin výše, v češtině existuje také:
Ty jsi snědl - Tys snědl - Ty snědls
ale nijak nesouvisí s původním dotazem.


----------

